# Brooklynella



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

for more info on Brooklynella Click Here


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Innes good work, and nice link :smile:
you know what I found there ?

_*Water
There is little doubt that fish exposed to lowered water quality , and in particular the stress of elevated Ammonia /Nitrite levels such as are brought about in shipping, can induce an outbreak of this parasite. All the literature seems to confirm this. *_

...translation Keep your tank in good maintenance and you should be alot better off from diseases and parasites


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. Good find, Innes. Never a time wasted to feed off new info.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said tanks for new info!


----------

